# Windows 7 Wireless Help Needed



## red268 (Mar 21, 2009)

I've installed Windows 7 64bit but am unable to connect to any networks.

I'm using one of those Belkin Wireless G USB Network Adapter things. It's always been fine in Vista, so I know neither it, nor my router are faulty.

I've tried installing the Belkin Wireless Utility (Which in my experience has always been one of the worst bits of kits ever made.) which also instals the drivers, but no luck.
In Vista, I never installed it, I simply plugged in the USB dongle and made Windows search the CD for the drivers. Windows 7 won't find them for me.

I really don't know much about networking, so idiot proof advice is needed!!

Thanks!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 21, 2009)

dont call them...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 21, 2009)

oops! wrong thread! ^


----------



## red268 (Mar 23, 2009)

Bump


----------



## red268 (Mar 28, 2009)

Please? Someone must know how the hell to get my wireless working.

I gave it another go today. Completly reinstalled Windows 7, with nothing plugged in other than my keyboard and mouse. Did it the way you're supposed to. Installed the Belkin crap software, then plugged in my wireless USB thing when it told me to.

The Belkin thing said that it had been installed but then a box came up and Windows said that it had not been installed because it couldn't find the drivers.

Any ideas? Anyone?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2009)

Do an "Update Driver Software" in Device Manager. Then when the wizard prompts, browse locally for drivers stored on your local disk/PC. One driver set you may want to try that may work out well are "Atheros Wireless".

EDIT: See attachment.


----------



## red268 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks JRF:

So that Atheros set should work with my Belkin thing? I'll give it a go now, back in a few minutes!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2009)

red268 said:


> Thanks JRF:
> 
> So that Atheros set should work with my Belkin thing? I'll give it a go now, back in a few minutes!



Yeah should work flawlessly, as most Belkin's wireless networking adapters have Atheros chipsets. You're welcome.


----------



## red268 (Mar 28, 2009)

JRF .... Thanks very much for your help! I believe I may have stumbled across the problem ....

When I went to uninstall the Belkin softwear, it said Are you sure you want to uninstall xxxx.xxx.*x86*.xxxxx

Obviously, I've been trying to install drivers for a 32bit OS.

So the next question is, where are the 64bit drivers?!

**EDIT**

Answered my own question. http://www.belkin.com/support/article/?lid=en&aid=5381

I'll let you know if this works!!


----------



## red268 (Mar 28, 2009)

Still no luck.

When I tried using the downloaded one, I got this error:

Error Number: 0x80040702
Description: Failed to load DLL: Install98

And when trying to use the Atheros one it gave me an error saying 'The device could not start.'

Any ideas?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Mar 28, 2009)

Try what Jr said but pick Ralink and see if that helps. If not you can download this which should be the correct driver.
If that doesn't work, you could always try and find the drivers for Ralink RT73/RT2501USB. I haven't had any luck finding it though...

Here's Ralink's driver page.


----------



## red268 (Mar 28, 2009)

Downloading now .... very slowly ....


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 28, 2009)

If that don't work try:
Remove the belkin from your computer.
Uninstall any driver software package you have for the belkin.
Next, goto device manager , look for the belkin device right click on it, click on uninstall device, click yeah I am sure.
Look at usb devices, still in device manager. Right click and uninstall any that are faded out.
Restart, Windows 7.
Now, don't plug any thing in(the belkin;that is the last step).

Now, find the file you have with the install software; in explorer or desktop, where ever it is at. 
Right click on it and choose troubleshoot compatibility, click next, choose "the program worked with earlier version...etc. and program requires additional permissions. click next and choose vista. Next. And,so on.

Now,insert the usb device( do not plug it in a hub and try to use a 2.0 port that is all by itself, no other devices sharing it.) It will hopefully find it and install the drivers.

This worked in getting my old canon scanner working with vista 64 bit drivers and printer.  One day I may get new ones, but they just don't build stuff like they did in 1999. Kidding, they are
not that old;2005,maybe.

Goodluck, it is a bite in the a** to get some stuff to work when there are no correct drivers.


----------



## red268 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks 95Viper, I'll give that a go tomorrow!


----------

